# Educational Credential Assessment



## madil (Mar 17, 2013)

Dears,

Can somebody assist me from where I can get my degree and transcript assessed as there are 3 assessing bodies:

1. WES
2. ICAS
3. CES

I am Computer Engineer from Sir Syed University, Karachi Pakistan.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you want to apply within the Federal Skilled Workers program, it doesn't matter.


----------



## madil (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,

I didn't get you.

I applied for WES and they cancelled my application.

Kindly assist.

BR


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What did they give you as a reason for the cancellation?


----------

